# nginx - Mediawiki rewrite rules



## bobbybackblech (11. Okt. 2014)

Hallöchen,

ich habe in meinem Web Verzeichnis meine Shopware Installation.
Nun habe ich im Root einen Ordner "wiki" wo ich das Mediawiki installieren möchte.
Nun benötige ich ja noch die entsprechenden Rewrite Rules, diese findet man hier: http://www.mediawiki.org/wiki/Manual:Short_URL/wiki/Page_title_--_nginx_rewrite--root_access

Allerdings liegt ja hier das Wiki in einem Unterordner, was muss ich dann entsprechend für die Rewrite Rules anpassen ?


----------



## nowayback (11. Okt. 2014)

das gibt nur chaos und ist sicherheitstechnisch einer der größten fehler die du begehen kannst.

Wenn du den shop unter domain.de laufen lassen willst, dann lege für das wiki ne neue domain (keine Aliasdomain und auch nicht Subdomain sondern wie eine normale domain!), z.b. wiki.domain.de an und installiere es dort hin. da überschneiden sich dann auch keine rewrite rules etc. und wenn dir eines von beiden geknackt wird, bleibt das andere davon unberührt.


----------



## bobbybackblech (11. Okt. 2014)

Okay, dann werde ich das nochmal rückgängig machen und hierfür eine eigene Domain anlegen.
Wobei domain.de/wiki schöner gewesen wäre


----------



## ramsys (11. Okt. 2014)

Zitat von bobbybackblech:


> Wobei domain.de/wiki schöner gewesen wäre


Kein Problem, wenn die verwendetet Anwendung ein eigenes Wiki integriert hätte. In Deinem Fall handelt es sich aber um zwei völlig unterschiedliche System, die jeweils auch einzeln installiert, gewartet und konfiguriert werden müssen. Oftmals benötigen unterschiedliche Anwendungen z. B. auch verschiedene PHP-Versionen oder sind in einer ganz anderen Sprache geschrieben.


----------



## bobbybackblech (11. Okt. 2014)

Okay dann werde ich das so mit einer eigenständigen Domain machen.
Denn aleine ein Wiki bzw Glossar kostet für Shopware 200 EUR


----------



## ramsys (11. Okt. 2014)

Zitat von bobbybackblech:


> Okay dann werde ich das so mit einer eigenständigen Domain machen.


Wobei hier ein eigener vHost gemeint ist. Eine Subdomain wäre also auch möglich.



Zitat von bobbybackblech:


> Denn aleine ein Wiki bzw Glossar kostet für Shopware 200 EUR


Schönheit hat ihren Preis


----------



## nowayback (11. Okt. 2014)

Zitat von bobbybackblech:


> dann werde ich das so mit einer eigenständigen Domain machen


Du brauchst keine eigenständige domain dafür, du sollst die subdomain nur so anlegen als wäre es eine. dann haste dein shopware in web1 und dein wiki in web2 und ob nun domain.de/wiki oder wiki.domain.de ist doch wohl irrelevant, oder?


----------



## ramsys (11. Okt. 2014)

Zitat von nowayback:


> domain.de/wiki oder wiki.domain.de ist doch wohl irrelevant, oder?


Auch aus SEO-Sicht hat sich hierzu etwas geändert:

http://www.seomotion.org/de/subdomain-vs-verzeichnis-aus-sicht-der-suchmaschinen-und-seo-experten/


----------



## nowayback (11. Okt. 2014)

seo technisch ja, aber von der eigentlichen funktion her spielt es keine rolle... die leute bekommen eh irgendwo einen link angezeigt auf den sie klicken sollen um zum wiki zu kommen. daher ist es egal ob es wiki.domain.de oder domain.de/wiki heißt. alternativ kann man ja bei dem was man nicht verwendet hat nen 301er machen


----------



## bobbybackblech (12. Okt. 2014)

Da hast du wohl recht, dass ist eigentlich irrelevant.

Und bzgl. SEO: Hier erzählt jeder was anderes und jeder meint er wäre der SEO Meister.
Aus SEO Sicht sage ich nur Conent Content Content und setze mich nicht mit irgendwelchen Kleinkrümmeln wie Subdomains auseinander


----------



## nowayback (13. Okt. 2014)

Zitat von bobbybackblech:


> Conent Content Content


Guter Ansatz, aber das ist leider nicht alles, und darin sind sich alle einig.


----------



## ramsys (13. Okt. 2014)

Zitat von bobbybackblech:


> Und bzgl. SEO: Hier erzählt jeder was anderes und jeder meint er wäre der SEO Meister.


Deshalb hatte ich ja auch eine aktuelle Stellungnahme dazu von Google verlinkt, welche einige der bisher verbreiteten Meinungen relativiert


----------

